# How long does life partner visa take with new process and VFS



## echoes (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey there - My partner (UK citizen) and have been living in SA since 2008 and he has had a spousal visa though me. He has successfully renewed it three times and it's now due for renewal again on 31 December 2014.

As a permanent residents visa takes forever (!!), we have decided to renew the spousal visa again and then apply for the PR in the new year. We applied last week, which is longer than the required 60 days before. 

Thing is, we were hoping to go back to the UK for a family Christmas and his grandmother's memorial service at the end of the year, but have been told that he can't travel unless he gets his Visa renewed before he leaves (or he is declared undesirable - how crap is that term, btw?). Our previous visa applications were really smooth and feedback was quick, but we're really concerned already as the appointment with VFS was a nightmare and we can't see why we paid R1350.

I'd like to know from people who might have applied for a visa renewal since VFS came on board in June - how long did it take to get a yay or nay? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

I applied at the beginning of July.........still waiting. From what others have to say, it seems they are in similar positions. I'm also wanting to go away for xmas but am not booking flights until I get a response. I would suggest do not waste the money booking flights yet as I think it's doubtful you will get the visa before xmas.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Between 8 and 10 weeks by our understanding and evidence.


----------

